# help please!



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

hi all,i have been going through this torture for years now. i am only 32 years old and i have ben diagnosed with ibs. i am unable to go to work regularly anymore. i have been watching my diet closely. i also take heather's tummy tea bags, peppermint oil capsules and fiber supplements, but nothing seems to help. i have to rush to the restroom at least 5 times every morning before i leave for work. my weight has gone down from 108 pounds to 89 pounds. i feel weak, frustrated and can't do anything without finding a restroom first. today i had a consultation with my gynecologist about other problems, but i could not sit through the appointment due to urgency to go to the restroom. i feel that along with me, i am spoiling the life of people around me as well. my husband is not able to go out anymore. even when we invite friends over, i am in constant tension that i might have to go to the restroom soon. my life has turned upside down due to this. diet, pills, green tea, nothing seems to work anymore. please help me if you know of any more treatments for IBS. i have even stopped having lunch.thank you!!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> 108 pounds to 89 pounds.


This is from undereating or skipping meals.. not from the IBS directly. And many have found skipping meals or undereating actually makes their IBS D worse. IBS guts like to be busy....So I would stop skipping meals. Try eating 6 smaller meals rather than 3 big ones.And I do not care how tall/short you are... 89lbs is unhealthy and may indeed cause other health issues!Are you using imodium???? Are you using Calcium carbonate supplements???


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

BQ said:


> This is from undereating or skipping meals.. not from the IBS directly. And many have found skipping meals or undereating actually makes their IBS D worse. IBS guts like to be busy....So I would stop skipping meals. Try eating 6 smaller meals rather than 3 big ones.And I do not care how tall/short you are... 89lbs is unhealthy and may indeed cause other health issues!Are you using imodium???? Are you using Calcium carbonate supplements???


hi - thanks for ur reply. I have been skipping meals because as soon as I eat, I feel the urgency to go to the restroom and I have loose motions. I have skipped team meetings, lunch, etc due to this problem. I have tried immodium and it helps me but I can't keep taking it forever as it is only a temporary solution. I feel when I take immodium all the waste stays inside. In my case I don't use the restroom for at least 2 days after taking immodium. I have PCOS as well, so I am thinking maybe it has something to do with the IBS. But yes... I will follow ur advise and try eating smaller portions rather than eating 3 big ones. Also I have never used calcium carbonate, I will try that too. Have you heard about Heather's tea bags etc?


----------



## solutionseeker80 (Dec 16, 2011)

ksrs said:


> hi - thanks for ur reply. I have been skipping meals because as soon as I eat, I feel the urgency to go to the restroom and I have loose motions. I have skipped team meetings, lunch, etc due to this problem. I have tried immodium and it helps me but I can't keep taking it forever as it is only a temporary solution. I feel when I take immodium all the waste stays inside. In my case I don't use the restroom for at least 2 days after taking immodium. I have PCOS as well, so I am thinking maybe it has something to do with the IBS. But yes... I will follow ur advise and try eating smaller portions rather than eating 3 big ones. Also I have never used calcium carbonate, I will try that too. Have you heard about Heather's tea bags etc?


Whats your diet like?? Give us a run down...what do you have for Breakfast, lunch (before you started skipping it) and dinner?Is there any pain involved?? I use to be sick every morning and that would upset my bowels for the day....so the first meal is important!*Here's some general tips I think all people IBS-D should take note of1. Dont touch anything caffeinated including teas (some herbal too), coffee, Chocolate, Sodas (most have caffeine...especially Cola)2. Milk could be an issue so if you find your getting a sore stomach after consuming it stay away....even if your not lactose intolerant it could be other ingredience in the milk)3. Be careful of packaged foods...especially cakes, chips etc. It could be the cheap oil in these products that are making you sick. When cooking stick too butter or good oil like olive oil (not vegetable oil)4. Do you consume too much food at once? Dont eat huge meals this can sometimes bring on an attack.5. Look up Motion Potion...Amazing stuff!!! 6. How much juice and fruits do you consume?...this can send a person running.7. Even though everyone says Wholemeal is good bread for IBs white bread is the best and white rice cause it isn't as gas producing.8. On a bad day take immodium, it's better than being sick and you body is worse off if you dont.*


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

solutionseeker80 said:


> Whats your diet like?? Give us a run down...what do you have for Breakfast, lunch (before you started skipping it) and dinner?Is there any pain involved?? I use to be sick every morning and that would upset my bowels for the day....so the first meal is important!*Here's some general tips I think all people IBS-D should take note of1. Dont touch anything caffeinated including teas (some herbal too), coffee, Chocolate, Sodas (most have caffeine...especially Cola)2. Milk could be an issue so if you find your getting a sore stomach after consuming it stay away....even if your not lactose intolerant it could be other ingredience in the milk)3. Be careful of packaged foods...especially cakes, chips etc. It could be the cheap oil in these products that are making you sick. When cooking stick too butter or good oil like olive oil (not vegetable oil)4. Do you consume too much food at once? Dont eat huge meals this can sometimes bring on an attack.5. Look up Motion Potion...Amazing stuff!!! 6. How much juice and fruits do you consume?...this can send a person running.7. Even though everyone says Wholemeal is good bread for IBs white bread is the best and white rice cause it isn't as gas producing.8. On a bad day take immodium, it's better than being sick and you body is worse off if you dont.*


 I never used to have breakfast before. Since last 20 days I have started having it. I usually have white bread, butter and jam. Before breakfast I take one peppermint capsule on empty stomach and drink Heather's tummy fiber. Then I have green tea with lavendar and then have breakfast.For lunch I have bread with some side. But usually before finishing my lunch, I start feeling uncomfortable in my stomach. So I stop and run to the restroom.Then until about 4 pm or so I don't have anything to eat. If I am feeling ok, then I dare to eat half a banana.I come home around 7 pm and have dinner at around 9 pm. I have bread again with some side and white rice.I have stopped eating cakes, packaged foods etc. I do not have anything that irritates the bowel as I am following an IBS friendly diet. However I don't know where I am going wrong. Is the fiber solution causing this or is it the peppermint capsules or the food? I am going to stop the peppermint capsules for a couple of days and see what happens. As I have PCOS as well, I have been on metformin for a year. I stopped those pills too to check if symptoms improve, but no luck.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I feel when I take immodium all the waste stays inside. In my case I don't use the restroom for at least 2 days after taking immodium.


Well obviously one whole caplet is too much for you.... Get a pill cutter and use a 1/4 to a 1/2 of a tab instead and see how you do. Also.. try the Calcium Carbonate. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of this forum for the instructions about what, when and how much to take.In a nut shell....Treat the diarhea and then EAT! You are asking for other health problems being at such a low weight!I took the imodium preventatively WITH my meals with an anti gas to prevent the cramping that can sometimes happen with it.


> Have you heard about Heather's tea bags etc?


Yes.


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

BQ said:


> Well obviously one whole caplet is too much for you.... Get a pill cutter and use a 1/4 to a 1/2 of a tab instead and see how you do. Also.. try the Calcium Carbonate. See the 1st page of the "Linda's Calcium" thread pinned to the top of this forum for the instructions about what, when and how much to take.In a nut shell....Treat the diarhea and then EAT! You are asking for other health problems being at such a low weight!I took the imodium preventatively WITH my meals with an anti gas to prevent the cramping that can sometimes happen with it.Yes.


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

I have tried taking half a pill, but that doesn't do anything for me and 1 pill is too much for me. Its complicated. I also get some grumbling noise from my stomach after I do 2-3 rounds of restroom. Is that because my stomach is empty?? I had asked this to the doctor and he said that's because I was hungry. But, if I am hungry and my stomach is empty, how is it that I need to keep going to the restroom. Sometimes I even get this noise when I have my meals.I did not take peppermint capsules and fiber supplement today. I am ok so far, but I have been having burning sensation in my stomach. Also, I did have my usual breakfast - only one piece of bread. So just to summarize, I followed IBS friendly diet, did not take any supplements, had breakfast in the morning. Yet I have uncomfortable feeling in my stomach.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try the calcium carbonate. ANd understand that IBS can cause us to be very viscerally sensitive.. meaning we feel every nuance that occurs in our guts whereas others may not... Sometimes one must learn to ignore those "uncomfortable feelings". Sometimes our guts are simply drama queens that need to be ignored!


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

BQ said:


> Try the calcium carbonate. ANd understand that IBS can cause us to be very viscerally sensitive.. meaning we feel every nuance that occurs in our guts whereas others may not... Sometimes one must learn to ignore those "uncomfortable feelings". Sometimes our guts are simply drama queens that need to be ignored!


Yes, thank you...I am already feeling a little better after discussing this with you all!!


----------



## solutionseeker80 (Dec 16, 2011)

ksrs said:


> I never used to have breakfast before. Since last 20 days I have started having it. I usually have white bread, butter and jam. Before breakfast I take one peppermint capsule on empty stomach and drink Heather's tummy fiber. Then I have green tea with lavendar and then have breakfast.For lunch I have bread with some side. But usually before finishing my lunch, I start feeling uncomfortable in my stomach. So I stop and run to the restroom.Then until about 4 pm or so I don't have anything to eat. If I am feeling ok, then I dare to eat half a banana.I come home around 7 pm and have dinner at around 9 pm. I have bread again with some side and white rice.I have stopped eating cakes, packaged foods etc. I do not have anything that irritates the bowel as I am following an IBS friendly diet. However I don't know where I am going wrong. Is the fiber solution causing this or is it the peppermint capsules or the food? I am going to stop the peppermint capsules for a couple of days and see what happens. As I have PCOS as well, I have been on metformin for a year. I stopped those pills too to check if symptoms improve, but no luck.


Be careful with the tea...some herbal tea...like green tea still speeds the system up and could still contain caffeine and other ingredience that dont suit you. Just cause it's herbal doesn't mean it's all good. Cut out the tea for two or three mornings and just have water. Does your stomach feel unsettled after eating breakfast??


----------



## ksrs (Jul 10, 2012)

solutionseeker80 said:


> Be careful with the tea...some herbal tea...like green tea still speeds the system up and could still contain caffeine and other ingredience that dont suit you. Just cause it's herbal doesn't mean it's all good. Cut out the tea for two or three mornings and just have water. Does your stomach feel unsettled after eating breakfast??


yes my stomach feels uncomforable until about 4 pm. today i ha d a weird burning sensation in my stomach and then when i was coming back home it stopped. maybe its stress thats causing all this?? i tell myself to reduce it but the doctor tells me its subconscious. i cldn't have my lunch even today. this is the 5th day that i have not had my lunch. i am surprised how i hv to run to the restroom even with having so little food. at first its constipated after that when i go the second time, its not formed. however, its not very loose too.. its like peanut butter but a little liquidy. sorry for giving out so much information but i am desperately seeking for some solution.


----------

